

Ask Hn: review my weekend project - JohnnyBrown
http://nolaladies.com

======
JohnnyBrown
I've seen everyone liked the (slightly creepy, I admit) "find girls near me"
apps over the last few days, so I made one for my home. I think that whoever
scales this type of thing to the whole US or even the biggest n cities could
make a decent revenue stream out of it if it's done right.

------
limmeau
What is a Nola Lady? From latin "does not want"?

~~~
JohnnyBrown
NOLA is New Orleans, LouisianA, usa. Definitely not clear to a global audience

